# 5 Gallon Betta Community Aquarium



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi everyone, I have a 5 gallon aquarium that I turned into a Betta Siamese fighting fish community tank. I have 4 female Bettas, 1 Male red Veiltail Betta, 2 Gold Mystery snails, 1 Pleco/Catfish/Suckerfish, and 8 Banana plants. I have pink gravel with Blue and white LED lighting. I also have an air pump with bubble stone for optimum water aeration, along with a filter which has beneficial bacteria continuously recycled into the water while also keeping the water crystal clear. I have put well over $300 into my 5 gallon aquarium, I have Instant Ocean marine salt which I know is for salt water aquariums but has so many beneficial minerals my Bettas really need. I add very little about one tablespoon to the 5 gallons each time I cycle my tank which is 3-4 weeks by the way, I make sure not to add to much because I do not want my freshwater tropical aquarium turning into a salt water aquarium, also my PlecoCatfish can not sustain large amounts of salt in his system. I add a little conditioner to the water each cycling just the right amount and the de-stresser drops to keep my Bettas stress free and relaxed, I have a wonderful 5 watt Colbolt heater which I have to turn off after a couple days because my thermometer reaches 80 % and that's as warm as the water can be 80% or 82% max. I feed my fishy friends dry blood worms they love them. That's it so far not much else I wan't to do to the tank except maybe buy some ghost shrimp and Africa Dwarf Frogs.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Your tank sounds very nice but I'm not sure you should keep a male betta with females?,also it sounds like alot of fish in a 5 gallon tank?

I voted that Bettas should be alone.I wish they could be together without ANY possibility of them hurting each other,as I would love it if my little boys could be together in a big tank,but unfortunately they cannot.I know alot of people here have terrific & successful female sororities,but even if I had a female betta I would keep her by herself.I would just be too nervous that something _could _happen one day.But that is all just my own opinion.I think they are very happy in their own little pond kingdoms. :mrgreen:


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Trunkzdbz said:


> Hi everyone, I have a 5 gallon aquarium that I turned into a Betta Siamese fighting fish community tank. I have 4 female Bettas, 1 Male red Veiltail Betta, 2 Gold Mystery snails, 1 Pleco/Catfish/Suckerfish, and 8 Banana plants.
> A 5 gallon should only hold 2 bettas divided.. having that many fish in that size of an aquarium will cause trouble. May not be today, nor tomorrow, but it WILL cause deaths. Fish can feel "trapped" when they are in smaller tanks with other fish, and become aggressive due to that.
> Also consider the bio for that size of a tank, there will be too much for it and it can easily cause deadly spikes with the chemistry.
> Males and females should NOT be housed together unless divided. The male will most likely be the first to be killed (females are just as aggressive as males, but since not territorial we can house them together in the proper conditions.
> ...


Freeze dried only is not a good diet - it's basically potato chips of the fish world. It has high protein, but lacks everything else. They all need a better diet - pellets, live and frozen food for the bettas. 
Meat and veggies pellets for the pleco and snails.

Do NOT get any shrimp nor frogs for that tank. For the safety and health of your fish, please consider moving the females to the proper 10g and the pleco to a larger tank and leave the male by himself. 

How long have you had this set up?

I'm not trying to be mean, but in my 20 years of experience I can tell you this set up is not a safe or humane one. You spent so much money on a tank, but it seems you did no research to what to keep in it, and how to keep them properly. 

As for the poll, I did not vote because no answer there is a correct one - bettas are fine alone, and can live in a community (with other fish, not bettas) if that particular betta is docile enough, and only sometimes will some female bettas be fine together, NEVER males with females. There is no "should" ..


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Pretty much everything Myates said. Just to state the first things that came to my mind reading this, DON'T get any more animals for the tank, it's already way too many. Plecos and snails produce a LOT more waste than bettas. The freeze-dried only food is also not good at all.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums! I highly suggest you research fish/inverts/and other creatures before adding them to your tank, and do a full research. Anything we say on here is really only to help you and your lovely fishie friends out! We always want the best for our fish and I think joining this community was definitely a good choice!

Myates has pretty much covered it all and please ask us any questions you have! If we tell you that something isn't right or that you need to get rid of some fish because your tank is overstocked, please listen to us! We're not trying to be parents or anything, but we don't want your fishies to die! Even if they seem like they are doing well! I hope you can learn a lot from us and enjoy your time on here


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!! This is a wonderful place to learn and talk about your bettas!

Your tank is WAY to small for all the fish you have in there. One betta(2 if divided) is stocking limit for such a small tank. You might get away with one betta and one snail but nothing else. Male and female bettas should always be separated unless breeding and even then only for the process and then back to separate tanks. I am sorry to say that your tank right now is a recipe for disaster. Plecos (even the smaller ones) should live in a 20 gallon minimum because of the waste output. If you were to have gotten a common pleco -- then your best bet would be to return it. Those monsters get 2+ feet long and really need a pond when full grown. You really need a better diet. Freeze dried anything is not really good for bettas because it tends to promote bloating. Plus the pleco normally will need veggie based food depending on what type it is and could get very sick with just a protien diet plus it does need some wood to rasp on. A 5 watt heater, I do not believe will be able to reliably heat a 5 gallon and you show that it doesn't by that fact that you have to turn it on and off. I am sorry that you spent so much on the setup of your tank but it really is not a good situation for any of the fish involved. 

PLEASE do not add anything else to this way overstocked tank!! Please remove the females to a better setup as well as the pleco and snails.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

They are much nicer in how they talk than I am sometimes  I only say what I say to help.. I tend to just get straight to the point. 

We've all made mistakes when we started fish keeping.. but best to do research, as mentioned above, when keeping an animal. Many people don't regard fish as much of a pet, but they require certain care... similar to keeping reptiles and other exotic type of pets. Cats, dogs, and even rodents are fairly simple in their care and requirements. Fish need to be more specific on many fronts. Bettas don't live in puddles, they live in miles of water.. females don't have a set territory and swim around all over so they need the space. A male's territory is roughly 3'x3' - females don't live with males, usually when not in breeding mode the males would chase off the females. But since they are in a confined space, the females will feel threatened and will gang up on the male. 
We just want you to have a safe, healthy home for your pets.. we aren't ones who nitpick and believe everyone has to go crazy nuts for their fish. Just keeping them in their simple requirements is good. 

For a cheap tank.. Walmart sells 10 gallons with a filter for $30, a proper heater for both tanks runs about $10-15 there as well. No need to spend hundreds on a tank.. twice that size with decorations will cost less than $50.


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

Very well said Myates!


Oh and I didn't vote in the poll because I didn't really agree with any particular choice.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

lol thanks  I can be too blunt sometimes, hope I don't come off as rude lol


----------



## Talen (Sep 6, 2012)

I have to agree with everyone with what their saying. 5 gallon is way toooooooo small. Aside from Cories and Otos, even then 5 is too small for cories who need to be in a group of at least two or three at the smallest. Plecos and larger catfish need at least 30+ all depending on the catfish/pleco.

I got a baby pleco when he was about an inch long, kept him in a 10 gallon until he got bigger and he out grew that tank in about two months. And he was one of the slower growing ones.


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

*Thanks to Everyone For All the Great Feedback*

I want to thank everyone who replyed to my post with so many helpful suggesstions and sound advice. I actually did tons of research online before adding a single fish, banana plant, or snail into my 5 gallon tank, I researched what to feed Bettas and how to care for them, I researched can Bettas live in a community, I researched if a 5 gallon tank is enough for my fishy friends, I mean I did a lot of research, and I found many difference of opinion answers on a lot of aquarium websites including this one. Many people said they had Betta community tanks with females and a single male, many people said not to mix Bettas. It's trail and error for me, I plan on getting a 20 gallon tank in the future; I know my Pleco will need that space because he can grow to be 1 to 2 feet long right now hes a baby just 1 and half inchs long, so hes ok in my 5 gallon for now. The Bettas all 4 females get along great hank God, and the male is also calm and swims around happy with the females, my Gold Mystery snails love sucking my tank walls and gravel all day long and my Pleco is super active sucking on everything the filter tube the heater the tank walls and even the banana plants. I wan't to thank everyone once again for all the great feedback, and I hope to hear from more fishy friends in the future.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Just another quick thing, just because you think they "look happy" doesn't mean that actually are.

That pleco is going to out grow that tank in about a month and he's going to die. Sorry to be blunt, but that's what's going to happen. Also, the bioload that pleco and snails produce is going to make your ammonia skyrocket. Even with daily water changes it's not going to be enough.

Eventually all your fish will be harmed from ammonia poisoning. I get that this is a trial and error, but in such a small tank, you're going to end up with many fishie deaths I'm sorry.

Again, those females are going to gang up on your male on day and probably kill him, I'm not so much worried about the male killing them, its the other way around. As it has been said before, the females will feel threatened, especially with that many fish in there.

For a sorority the minimum gallons is a 10 gallon tank.

Also you kept saying that you re-cycle your tank. You only cycle a tank once, I assume you did this with the fish in it. What happens (and sorry if this is reiteration for you) is the fish produce poop, the ammonia will spike after a while and then the nitrites come along, this will pull the ammonia down and the nitrites will take over. After that nitrates come along to join the party, taking the nitrites down and nitrates will spike. All of these spikes are harmful to your fish. Once your nitrates spike up you need to do a 70% water change and gradually add in your fish, if you do it all at once you're going to kill your Beneficial Bacteria or BB.

To keep this tank healthy you're going to need to do a 50% water change everyday, MINIMUM, other wise as I said before, your fish are going to die. That, or, buy the 20 gallon soon, put the girls in with LOTS and LOTS of plants (not plastic) and place the pleco and snails in there. Keep the boy in the 5 gallon of his own and he will be much more happy.

I am interested though, can we see pics of this oh so glorious tank?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow...how often do you do water changes on your 5 gallon ? 

I have only one Banana plant in my 5 gallon and its going to have to be trimmed as its starting to take over the tank, they are sure fast growers. Do you keep yours trimmed ? Would love to see some pictures. So the BB in your tank can handle all this bio-load ? How many filters do you have ? 

My 5 gallon only has one Betta and some pond snails and I just would not trust that is could handle more than that plus my guy would not handle anymore being in his home, he loves it all to himself and so do I because I believe he is happier that way having it all to himself and he even knocks the pond snails off his plants sometimes...lol


----------



## Talen (Sep 6, 2012)

I have to clean the bottom of my 29 gallon at least once a week with the amount of poo my 5 inch pleco puts out. They are major pooing machines, the commons are worse.


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

Trunkzdbz said:


> I want to thank everyone who replyed to my post with so many helpful suggesstions and sound advice. I actually did tons of research online before adding a single fish, banana plant, or snail into my 5 gallon tank, I researched what to feed Bettas and how to care for them, I researched can Bettas live in a community, I researched if a 5 gallon tank is enough for my fishy friends, I mean I did a lot of research, and I found many difference of opinion answers on a lot of aquarium websites including this one. Many people said they had Betta community tanks with females and a single male, many people said not to mix Bettas. It's trail and error for me, I plan on getting a 20 gallon tank in the future; I know my Pleco will need that space because he can grow to be 1 to 2 feet long right now hes a baby just 1 and half inchs long, so hes ok in my 5 gallon for now. The Bettas all 4 females get along great hank God, and the male is also calm and swims around happy with the females, my Gold Mystery snails love sucking my tank walls and gravel all day long and my Pleco is super active sucking on everything the filter tube the heater the tank walls and even the banana plants. I wan't to thank everyone once again for all the great feedback, and I hope to hear from more fishy friends in the future.



Are you daft? I am going to apologize before hand because I am going to sound rude, I can just feel it. All I say is to help your fish whether it is easy for you or not, the fish deserve the treatment they require.

Your pleco is NOT ok in your 5 gallon. Even as a baby they require a 10 gallon minimum until they are about an inch or so then moving to 20 or bigger is required. The amount of waste a single pleco produces will kill your fish because of the high ammonia. If your pleco is moving from item to item so much it probably is not getting what it needs. Majority of plecos will happily move around but they spend most of their time in single areas feeding. Add on top of this -- two big ole mystery snails. Two big ole mess makers along with the pleco which adds up to a good 10 gallon tanks worth of ammonia all stuffed inside a 5 gallon tank.
That in itself is already really bad and I don't know of any filtration on that size tank that could handle that bioload. 
Now the second bad thing is you also have 4 female bettas in way too small a tank. The females need enough room to get away from each other or else you are going to have some dead female bettas. Either they will get sick from the stress or you will have a mass murder from the other females. Female bettas do not live "happily" because there is always an ongoing struggle for the leader and all it takes is one issue and you end up with all of them dead. Then you add a male betta into this cesspool of bad. The male will want to control his territory which is the 5 gallon. He also will want to breed with the females which causes undue stress on everyone involved. The females will eventually kill the male (that is how it almost always happens in this situation) either by ganging up on him or by literally stressing him to death. 
Salt should not be added to a FW tank unless it requires it and when added should always be aquarium salt NOT marine salt. These are two totally different types of salt. By using salt all the time, you are hurting your bettas kidneys as well as what it is doing to the pleco. 
You say you did lots of research...but I am not sure from where since no dependable place of research would suggest anything like what you have. What I see is someone who started with a 5 gallon and has looked for research to back what he wants to do. Which anyone could do but doesn't mean it is correct. I know you say this is trial and error but you are risking your fish's lives which I do not thing is appropriate.


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

I have pics of my tank and fishy friends on here just type in my name Trunkzdbz, or 5 Gallon aquarium in the search box and I should pop up. P.S I have the API water testing strips to test for Ammonia and nitrates and PH level etc, I did a check yesterday and the water was in perfect condition Ph is at between 6.0 and 7.5 also ammonia and nitrates are low withing safe levels. I also add marine salt Istant Ocean best aqaurium salt and most expensive on the market just a tablespoon to keep slime down, any parasites, ich, disease away they don't grow anywear salt is present so my fishys are really well protected and taken care of.


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

There is no safe level of ammonia or nitrItes. Safe means 0. Having any reading is not perfect condition. Just because the water is clear does not mean it is clean. Salt is BAD for your fish. Especially Marine salt. Test strips are notoriously faulty and not accurate at all. To keep away parasites and disease, all that is really needed is clean water with plenty of water changes.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok yeah, you are daft.

Salt will literally destroy your Betta's livers....how can you not say that this is not bad? They kind of need those, also their kidneys.

Salt will not keep slime down. And for Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrates to be safe, they should all be ZERO. There is no other "safe" zone for these.

and MARINE salt should NEVER be added to a FRESH water aquarium. AQUARIUM SALT is way different from MARINE salt, as EPSOM salt is different from all those.

I almost feel this whole thing is just a ruse to get us all riled up....


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

Yep beginning to make me wonder about that as well lilnaugrim.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Wildbetta said:


> Yep beginning to make me wonder about that as well lilnaugrim.


It's like, let me make up this tank that I know are going to seriously get people worried and then put it in a community that absolutely loves their Bettas! Just to see how they react! But then thinking this could actually be real makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh I totally agree. If this is real, I forsee nothing but death for all the fish which is sooo sad. If it is real, in my opinion keeping them like this is animal cruelty or really close.

But this is a great way to "stir the pot" so to speak on a betta forum.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

If you click on the "Aquariums" tab under the username, you can view his tank called Atlantis One. It started off with one female betta and the pleco, and has recently gotten all the other fish in the past 5 days. They will find out very soon that the tank will not support that much bioload. The original posts led me to believe that they had had this tank set up in this condition for longer.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, I agree, it does come close. Especially if this person did do "research", they should know better by now if they actually did it properly. Guess we'll have to wait to see what he/she says next!


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey no need to resort to calling me names jeez I just started my aquarium this month, but listen to what I'm saying please. I know marine salt is for salt water aquariums and I also know nitrates have to be on 0 which in my tank they are, also marine salt can be added to freshwater aquariums in extremly small amounts and salt in exteremly small amounts does not kill Bettas and it does reduce slime and parasites, I wish we could do research online together so you can find the information I am finding which is credible from aquarium websites and many fish keepers around the country. Please be nice and respectful when leaving any comments, I am very thankful for everyones opinion on here, but please no need to be rude.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Fish keepers would NEVER say use marine salt in a freshwater in an aquarium unless it is for brackish fish like mollies


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

http://www.bettatalk.com/water.htm Check out this website one of many that is specifically about Betta care it clearly states at the bottom of the page this and I qoute "Salt. Yes, bettas are not marine fish, but they do love a bit of salt in their water and it also prevents parasites and fungus. Add 1 tablespoon of aquarium salt, or rock salt per 5 gal of water (not table salt!!!! They are bettas, not pretzels!!). Now a day, I actually put 1 teaspoon per 10 gal. What that means is that you can play around a bit with your salt amount, and I have found that anything between 1 teaspoon per 10 gal to 1 tablespoon per 5 gal works. "


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

I would love to know where you are researching your info. The number one problem is you are getting faulty info somewhere and are refusing to see that what you are doing is wrong. Marine salt WILL kill freshwater fish. Period. Even aquarium salt is really not good for freshwater fish on a regular basis. Sorry if we sound rude or mean but you are going to kill your fish and we are trying to find a way for you to save them.

What you are quoting is something totally different than you are telling us. You are using MARINE salt not the aquarium salt that the article talks about. We are not telling you to use table salt. Also it has always been a debate on whether salt is a good idea in the first place. I devotely believe in not adding salt to any of my freshwater tanks unless there is a medical reason for it. Like when I treat ICH with heat and salt. I do not use it as a preventative in their water on a normal basis. Salt does not leave the water so eventually you have way to much salt if you are adding it with every water change.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Trunkzdbz you have asked for advise and I do hope you understand that the members here are concerned about the health of your fish. Salt with Bettas in the long run can harm them and no one wants to see that happen. Also if your only feeding your fish freeze dried blood worms they are not going to be healthy as those are only to be given as treats and may also cause bloating in your Bettas. 


Do you think it possible to rethink your some of your research and follow some of the advise you have been given here. We value you are a member and are happy to have you join us. I hope you can appreciate that the members here are concerned for the will being of your fish and are willing to help in any way they can and offer advise to the best of their knowledge that is correct. 


Stay on topic and no name calling please. We are here to help!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Go right ahead. I am not going to be sympathetic if they die


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

I have to say, that I also am withdrawing from this conversation. The OP is not acknologing that anything they are doing it wrong so I don't see a good ending to this situation. I get too heated when I see betta cruelty so I can not guarantee nice comments. 

OP -- good luck with your tank. Hopefully you will start to understand that what you are doing is bad for your fish and will change what you plan to do with them. Please listen to the knowledgeful people on this forum, they will not steer you wrong. (and this is a much better place for info than bettatalk.com)


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I also appreciate people being honest with me and explaining that I am wrong.... (of course it doesn't happen too often)


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

What you are trying to protect your fish from by using salt such as bacteria, ich and other parasites.. the longer they are exposed to salt the more immune they become to the salt. So in time those parasites and bacteria you are trying to prevent will be fine with the salt - the salt won't help cure the ailments it's meant to as there will be a resistance to it. So you will end up having to use harsh medications.. add harsh medications that are not all too good for the fish's sensitive organs to a fish who already has compromised organs due to over exposure to salt is basically a death sentence. Salt it not ideal, not needed and is slowly killing the animals. And live plants don't tolerate salt either..
Some people use salt, some don't.. it's recommended by wet vets not to use it. I prefer to go off of people who have researched it, who have studied it such as the vets and biologists. 

As mentioned, you want those numbers at 0. Spikes in those numbers will easily kill them.

I did a google search and typed in "Care for a betta fish" - first thing that popped up was this guide, which seems really good. There is a good basic set up recommendations and great "tips" on the bottom. I suggest reading it to get an idea of what we are talking about. 

You mean well for your fish and you love them.. which is good. A 20 gallon is a start - keep your male in the 5 gallon and then move the 4 females to the 20g. Keep 1 snail in each tank and all should be fine. The pleco I would rehome if 20 gallons is all you are planning on getting. 

We talk from experience, from lots of research.. I have been raising fish of all types for 20 years, I breed bettas and have hundreds of them. We have some knowledge and we tell you these things so you understand. They may seem fine now, but it won't always be that way. Things change and happen in an instant when dealing with fish in aquariums. Especially with fish that have special needs such as bettas.

If you have added all those fish in the last 5 days, your tank is soon going to have a massive crash in both the cycle (bacteria will die) and a huge ammonia spike - both will kill your fish in a matter of minutes to hours. Adding a lot of fish at once to an aquarium is not wise - especially one of that size.

As for the page you got your information.. that looks like it's just a young person who put it together and has a lot of misinformation. I laughed at this they wrote - "Pellets. Unless starved past sanity, a betta will not eat pellets either." That is just too funny.. pellets are the main staple for pet bettas.. *shakes head*


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well half the problem was that it is Marine salt, which I had commented on before. Aquarium salt and marine salt are two very different things, but also as stated before, the OP isn't listening.

Also, I don't see where names were being called? Regardless, if you want your fish to be happy, please listen to us and soak in every ounce of good information we have to give to you. I realize that you have the potential to be a great fish keeper but you were misguided so we are here to get your back on track.

I agree with Myates post of where to place your fish (females in the 20 and the male gets the 5 to himself) I hope you can understand we are all just very worried and we want to see you and your fish strive for the highest!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Um..The website only says aquarium salt. Where did you get marine salt from?


----------



## mushumouse (Dec 29, 2012)

op, i looked at a lot of different websites when i brought my betta home, and i know that there's a lot of conflicting information out there. anyone with some very basic computer knowledge can make a website and post whatever information they want on it, which is both a blessing and a curse on the internet. the reason i stick around and ask advice here is because it's a big, active community with a lot of knowledgable users- yes, sometimes people here disagree about the small stuff, but having a lot of people pooling their experience means that the basic information people are giving you, having been confirmed by many many owners and breeders, is much more reliable than one person's personal opinions. please read what they are saying carefully, read the sticky posts at the top of the different forums about the basics of betta care, and think very hard about how much of that $300 you're willing to risk. a fish tank with a bunch of dead fish in it is a giant waste of money, even putting humane treatment of animals aside.


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

I acknowledge what you guys are saying and really appreciate all you guys advice, that's why I joined this community in the first place to be around great knowledgeable fish lovers like you all. I promise you guys everything I am doing is with the best interest of my fishy at heart, I love them all so much. I know I am going to make mistakes along the way as I learn to keep an aquarium, I've only had this 5 gallon since 4/18/13 about 8 days only. I really like talking to all on here, please realize I am new and will make mistakes, and I will get better with experience, I'm happy to say every fishy in my tank is presently healthy and I will do my absolute best to keep it that way. I will be uploading more pics today if you all would like to see them feel free to just click on my name, and once again thanks to all who want to help me make my fishy and me happy.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I checked out your Atlantis One link and am in agreement with everyone else. A five gallon tank for the stock you have is entirely inadequate. *Male bettas should not be kept with females in a five gallon tank under any circumstances.* Either your male will harm your females or your females will harm your male. There is also the chance of your females turning on _each other._ There is simply not enough space for them to live in peace. They may look "happy" now, but you could come home to dead fish at any moment. 

Your pleco, "Mr. Clean" as you call him, is probably dirtying up the water more then actually cleaning the tank. Plecostomuses are notoriusly for putting out a ton of waste. There is the common misconception that plecos live to eat waste like some magical vaccum fish and new fishkeepers often fall for it. But in reality, they really like vegetables and driftwood and don't even eat a whole lot of algae. Depending on what species you have, they can grow to two feet long. You're talking 60 or more gallons for a fish that large and they grow quickly. 

Unless you're changing the water every two or three days, the water parameters are going to become foul very, very quickly.

Also, your tank profile says you plan to add danios and tetras as well? Your tank is already overstocked. Please DO NOT get any more fish. Especially not active schooling fish like tetras and danios that need to be kept in large groups.

And dried bloodworms should only be fed as treats, not the only thing you feed your bettas. Sure, they love them. But too much of it causes constipation and other digestive problems for your fish. I highly recommend a good brand of betta pellets like Omega One for regular feedings. The source you cited for where you got your betta care information does not seem very well informed.

The poll should say enough by itself (even though the way the answers are worded makes it a little skewed). Bettas do best by themselves or in a community with other peaceful non-betta species. The exception is an all-female sorority of *at least four female bettas in at least a ten gallon tank.*

If you want to keep your fish healthy and happy, I really suggest you listen to all the advice that have been given and work towards improving the conditions you are keeping your fish in, instead of just "acknowledging" their words and then continuing to do what people are telling you not to do.


----------



## fish keeper 2013 (Mar 8, 2013)

Trunkzdbz said:


> betta water Check out this website one of many that is specifically about Betta care it clearly states at the bottom of the page this and I qoute "Salt. Yes, bettas are not marine fish, but they do love a bit of salt in their water and it also prevents parasites and fungus. Add 1 tablespoon of aquarium salt, or rock salt per 5 gal of water (not table salt!!!! They are bettas, not pretzels!!). Now a day, I actually put 1 teaspoon per 10 gal. What that means is that you can play around a bit with your salt amount, and I have found that anything between 1 teaspoon per 10 gal to 1 tablespoon per 5 gal works. "


How many instances have you found of such recommendation? If you did lots of research you would have found tons of opinions, and I can garuantee that most if not all but your example said that bettas don't do good with marine salt in their tank.


----------



## fish keeper 2013 (Mar 8, 2013)

Fenghuang said:


> Also, your tank profile says you plan to add danios and tetras as well? Your tank is already overstocked. Please DO NOT get any more fish. Especially not active schooling fish like tetras and danios that need to be kept in large groups.


Not only that but the profile mentioned a plant to add a black moor. A goldfish... In an overstocked 5 gallon tropical tank...

Sorry for the double post I don't know how to quote two people in one post


----------



## smaughunter (Sep 15, 2011)

Of course beginners make mistakes, everyone understands that and nobody is condemning you for being a beginner. They are trying to show you your mistakes so that you can correct them before you hurt your fish. If you want to do what is in your fishes best interest then you should take the advice of the many knowledgeable and experienced keepers who would very much like to help you. If you love them then surely it will sting you to see then die, which is the inevitable result should you not make the aforementioned changes to your husbandry techniques. 

Marine salt is simply incompatible with continuing successful osmoregulation in the system of your freshwater fish. Freshwater fish, like bettas and plecos maintain a hypertonic system to their freshwater habitat whereas saltwater fish maintain a hypotonic system to their saltwater habitat. A freshwater fish is continuously absorbing water from their environment and, in order to maintain the proper internal equilibrium, constantly passing large quantities of dilute urine, filtered through the kidneys. The kidneys of the freshwater fish are not adapted to passing concentrated urine, such as that passed by saltwater fish. The fish cannot regulate itself when continuously exposed to a salty (hypertonic) external environment. Over time excess minerals will strain the kidneys of the fish, ultimately causing them to shut down. This is why salt, and especially marine salt, which is specially formulated to mimic the environment of the ocean, is not good for your bettas. It will eventually kill them, if the already improper environment you've placed them in doesn't first. 

I know you believe that your fish are healthy, and indeed they may at this time appear to be, but the situation you have placed them in is like a ticking time bomb, if one factor doesn't kill them the other one will. And having maintained your aquarium for only a short period of time how can you really determine the health of your fish? When I was new to fishkeeping I would not have been able to. I relied on the guidance of reliable resources and experienced keepers to help me. I recommend you do the same.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Trunkzdbz said:


> I acknowledge what you guys are saying and really appreciate all you guys advice, that's why I joined this community in the first place to be around great knowledgeable fish lovers like you all. I promise you guys everything I am doing is with the best interest of my fishy at heart, I love them all so much. I know I am going to make mistakes along the way as I learn to keep an aquarium, I've only had this 5 gallon since 4/18/13 about 8 days only. I really like talking to all on here, please realize I am new and will make mistakes, and I will get better with experience, I'm happy to say every fishy in my tank is presently healthy and I will do my absolute best to keep it that way. I will be uploading more pics today if you all would like to see them feel free to just click on my name, and once again thanks to all who want to help me make my fishy and me happy.


Thank you for saying that you are acknowledging us, from your previous post it had me under the impression that you were just going to disregard us!

I think we're safe to say that any advise previous to this post is taken into consideration and we can stop reiterating everything that's already been said.

Bombing someone with information is also not a very good approach and I realize my mistakes as well and I apologize for calling you daft. I think, however, it would be wise for you to check out the stickies in the Betta Care section.

I'm very sorry for all the bombardment of statements, but we are just a worried community and want to see everyone's fish's flourish!

If you do have any questions though, we will all do our best to answer them for you and help you get onto a good track to keep your fish healthy!

I hope you do actually enjoy your stay here and join us as a Betta Enthusiast, don't be afraid to ask questions! (I promise it probably won't be as bad as this thread here haha)


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

*Is smiling big time* Thanks everyone now this is what I`m talking about when I say we are here to help each other...You all rock !!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

xShainax said:


> Go right ahead. I am not going to be sympathetic if they die


This comment was uncalled for, Shaina.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

As mentioned, no reason to continue saying the recommendations over and over.. now we should be figuring out how to correct the problem and what your plans are.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a couple of questions:

1. By "each time I cycle my tank," did you mean each time you do a water change?
2. Do you add 1 *tablespoon* of marine salt? I would think one tablespoon per five gallons (probably more like four gallons) of water is too much of any salt. But someone please correct me if I'm wrong.
3. Did you do a fishless cycle or did you set up your aquarium on April 18 and add the fish at that time (or close). If you are cycling now, be prepared for the nitrite and amonia spikes. It sometimes take a while for it to happen.

Bioload is extremely important which is what concerns people here with the pleco and two snails in a five gallon. The amount of poo they produce requires daily water changes AND daily vaccuming of the gravel just to keep up. You might not see it, but it's there.

If you reasearch Goldfish (which I love and used to raise) you will find they do not belong in a tropical aquarium. One reason is the amount of poo but also they require cold water and are not good in a heated tropical environment. Like I said, I love them, but they are truly "dirty" fish. Also, even in a 20 gallon the Bettas will make mincemeat of their tails and Goldfish are really, really slow ... think a turtle on Valium.  

If you didn't find this article in your research, you might want to check it out. http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-articles/salt-freshwater-aquarium-97842/

If you go to plecofanatics.com, you will find the general concensus is that plecos do not like/tolerate salt.

And something I discovered which really horrified me: I was occasionally feeding freeze dried tubifex worms and bloodworms. Then someone on this forum said they expanded when in the Betta's stomach so soak them in a bit of tank water first. I did...and WOW! was I shocked at how much they expanded. So, when I do feed them, I soak. Along with the above, Si and Willie eat pellets, frozen bloodworms (thawed in tank water) and freeze dried brine shrimp. They get pellets daily but the others maybe twice a week.

Hope this (or at least some of it) helps.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> 2. Do you add 1 *tablespoon* of marine salt? I would think one tablespoon per five gallons (probably more like four gallons) of water is too much of any salt. But someone please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> And something I discovered which really horrified me: I was occasionally feeding freeze dried tubifex worms and bloodworms. Then someone on this forum said they expanded when in the Betta's stomach so soak them in a bit of tank water first. I did...and WOW! was I shocked at how much they expanded. So, when I do feed them, I soak. Along with the above, Si and Willie eat pellets, frozen bloodworms (thawed in tank water) and freeze dried brine shrimp. They get pellets daily but the others maybe twice a week.


Just a couple tips - 

AQ salt is fine when treating external ailments such as ich, fin rot, etc.. but for only a limited amount of time with these fish, and a certain amount (do not exceed 3tsp per gallon, and for 10-14 days at a time).

As for the freeze dried.. it's a myth. It's because you see them expand that makes one think they do that in the stomach, but they don't. The intestines just simply don't work that way. What causes bloating in fish is due to over feeding of low quality food - so it's not that the freeze dried expanded, but that it was fed too much that caused the bloating. At least from what biologists and researchers say.. doesn't expand the gut, just the over feeding of low quality food such as FD causes issues. 

It's actually recommended not to soak food prior to feeding fish.. their food (pellets, flakes and FD) start to loose nutrients the moment it hits water, so by soaking the food first you are then giving even less of a nutritious food.

Just thought I'd throw that in - it's something that some people read some where and believed it (due to see the expanding food).. heck, I believed it at first.. but after research and talking to people who have backgrounds in biology (both marine and general), etc.. learned it's just not the case.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Actually, I believe I read about soaking food on this forum.  With dogs it is widely believed giving large amounts of water after they eat dry food can contribute to bloat so it made sense to me the same thing could happen to a Betta.

The way I read it, the OP adds one tablespoon of salt with every cycle (partial water change?). That's what I thought might be too much.

Thanks for the correction/information. I've always found being told one might be wrong causes one to think more than being told one is right. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't understand what they mean by "every cycle". Does that just mean every water change? Cycling a tank doesn't mean every time you change the water.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

That's why I asked if the OP was using "cycle" when what was meant was partial water change. Hope we get an answer.


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

Trunkzdbz said:


> http://www.bettatalk.com/water.htm Check out this website one of many that is specifically about Betta care it clearly states at the bottom of the page this and I qoute "Salt. Yes, bettas are not marine fish, but they do love a bit of salt in their water and it also prevents parasites and fungus. Add 1 tablespoon of aquarium salt, or rock salt per 5 gal of water (not table salt!!!! They are bettas, not pretzels!!). Now a day, I actually put 1 teaspoon per 10 gal. What that means is that you can play around a bit with your salt amount, and I have found that anything between 1 teaspoon per 10 gal to 1 tablespoon per 5 gal works. "


Hi and welcome 

As one newb to another...I just wanted to mention that I too followed the advice of this website. Unfortunately I found it prior to this forum. The site advised if one's pH is too high, it's fine to go ahead and adjust it using pH Down....and so I did. My first fish suffered from it. That and the salt. He got Hole in the head disease and the small amounts of AQ salt that I had been using at the very beginning (I discovered it was a NO, NO very quickly ) made his fin rot, which he was already suffering from when I purchased him, more resistant to treatment.
By then I had switched him to meds, but the poor little guy must've had all he was able to take from my inexperienced handling... My fish died after only 5 weeks...
We all make mistakes starting out, and there really is a lot of conflicting info out there as to the do's and don'ts...Researching and asking questions HERE is where I have been able to understand and learn from my mistakes...
I'm no stranger to spending a lot of money into this hobby, but it means nothing unless you have healthy fish thriving in the set up you have invested in for them...
Please... heed all the good advice given here...these are great, knowledgeable people who truly have the fish's well being at heart...


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> This comment was uncalled for, Shaina.


Agreed/10. Pretty cold and clammy comment, yo. :-\

Anyways, OP, we all don't know what we're doing at the start. Just honestly do what I did and make a list of what you've got to do to make it work, and get started ASAP. We all have to start somewhere. No one is a perfect betta keeper right off the bat. xD Just keep a level head about it and listen to the helpful folks around here so that you can get an idea of how to turn things around. <3


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Should I interject with some advice? Nah. I don't trust myself. Good luck with your fish-keeping adventures, Trunkzdbz, and may your mind, fish knowledge and tank size grow to greater sizes.

EDIT: On second thought, I will say this one bit. A black moor goldfish will need a fairly large tank, say 70 gallons-ish, as they can grow up to 10 inches in length. They are also temperate fish, meaning that they need cool water to thrive, not tropical water. Maybe you could rethink this?


----------



## Backlash (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry, I just cant get past the fact that he spent $300 of a 5 Gallon aquarium, and he didnt even get a heater with a thermostat in it..

I do however feel sorry for your fish.. For your next purchase, maybe you should consider buying a better way to individually house your fish so they stand a better chance of survival.. I have seen links posted on here for inexpensive 3 gallon "Critter Keepers" for about $8 each (off Amazon maybe?).. Sadly, even the Petco/Petsmart Betta cups would have to be a better solution than what they are housed in now..

Poor fishies.. :-(


----------



## Backlash (Jan 9, 2012)

Here you go.. Critter Keepers.. http://www.petco.com/product/12031/Petco-Pet-Keeper-for-Aquarium-Fish.aspx

The biggest one would be the best..


----------



## Bizzycakes (Mar 28, 2013)

Trunkz I noticed you are in USA so I'm assuming you probably have a petco/petsmart/walmart near you. I think if I were you I would go out as soon as possible and get a 10 gallon. Walmart has one for under 30$ that has an adjustable flow and get a nice little heater and I would put your lovely ladies in there and divi up the other fish just to lessen the load on the 5 gallon. I think your heart was in the right place but a lot of information out there is just plain wrong =[ I think ideally for your 5 gallon your male and 1 snail would be just fine =] As for your sorority and the other fish I'm honestly not sure as I have never kept communitys of fish. These guys are awesome at giving feedback and are really just fishy lovers so listen to whatever they tell you, they WILL NOT steer you wrong


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> That's why I asked if the OP was using "cycle" when what was meant was partial water change. Hope we get an answer.


If we haven't scared him/her off.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, I believe no one else should comment until we get an answer from the original poster, perhaps an update of sorts.

But everything that could be said has already been said so please don't keep repeating things, it only frustrates people!


----------



## erinbirdsong (Jan 16, 2013)

Seeing that you have only had the tank going since 4/18 that is why you have not seen a problem yet. I must ask how old are you? Even my child knows more info about fish keeping than you apparently do. You did not do research if you truly feel what you are doing is ok. It is NOT ok. Nothing in your scenario is ok. 

When a site says add salt it means aquarium salt NOT marine salt. Big difference there. You need to return your current fish and keep the Male ONLY in that 5 Gal. Please save your self some heartache and save the poor fish who are going to die a very sad death and do this immediately.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

The reason I said I won't be sympathetic is because OP was arguing that he was right and we were wrong.


----------



## erinbirdsong (Jan 16, 2013)

After reading the Tank specs on the OP's tanks page I am thinking this MUST be a joke to cause rukus on this forum. I sure hope it is anyway...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

erinbirdsong said:


> After reading the Tank specs on the OP's tanks page I am thinking this MUST be a joke to cause rukus on this forum. I sure hope it is anyway...


I hope to FSM that it is a sick joke


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Guys, that's great, I get you don't like it. But just restating the already stated obvious is NOT going to help. I suggest that no one else comments until the OP comments back and then we can continue the conversation.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

What lil said.

When I taught dog obedience classes I used to tell my instructors: "We're here to teach; not to judge."

And that's all I'm going to say about that.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

+1 lilnaugrim and RussellTheShihTzu.


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi everyone, I would like to update the status of my 5 gallon aquarium. As of 4/26/13 I just cycled my aquarium/fresh water change, I also have ordered from Amazon.com Spectrum Betta Pellets so my Bettas can have a balanced diet and not get hole in the head disease they should be arriving in the mail 4/30/13. I also purchased San Fransico Bay Freeze Dried Brine Shrimp as treats for my Bettas I will give it to them twice a weeks as treats. I also ordered a Aqueon Siphon to clean all the poo that is on my gravel. All this arrives on 4/30/13 and it was expensive because Amazon is not as cheap as eBay, but I don't spare a dime when it comes to my aquarium buddies. I am really doing a ton of research on how to avoid hole in the head disease and keep my fishy friends happy. I would like some advice please on when I change the water in my aquarium. My question is do I leave my Bettas and Pleco and Snails in the tank while I take out the old water and add the new water with conditioner, or do I take all my aquarium buddies out into my 1 gallon tank while I change the water in my 5 gallon aquarium? Reason I ask is because I know removing them each time I am going to change the water in my 5 gallon tank which will be weekly they get stressed and I don't want to stress them or have to remove them if I don't have to, but I know they could go into shock when adding new water, what do I do? Please help!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

You need to get a larger tank. No ifs, ands, or buts


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for the advice I have reconsidered and will not be buying the Black Moor Fish, as much as I would love to have him my aquarium is a tropical fish aquarium and I'm afraid he will not live for long in 80% water. Thanks again for your advice please feel free to help me with advice when ever you believe it will benefit me!


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

I am looking into a 30 gallon tank because I know my fishy friends need it, but all I can really do for now is a 5 gallon aquarium. I will be doing my 30 gallon in the months to come, certain reasons like room, money etc do not allow me to do it just yet, but I will be doing it for sure in the near future. I am planning it all out in my mind as I write this. Till then I will do absolutely everything to keep my fishy friends healthy in my 5 gallon aquarium.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

We all want you to do well. As if five is not already too small, putting them all together one, even temporarily ..... Do well, our friend. Jokes are something else.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I posted before reading your new addition. We wish you the best all around.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

OP, you should be concerned about more things going wrong with your current set-up than HITH disease. 

Honestly, with your current stocking levels, your tank is going to eventually fall apart. If it doesn't, that doesn't mean you are right and everyone here is wrong, it it just means your fish are *unfortunate* to be hardy enough to survive in what is a totally inappropriate environment. 

Have you ever seen a full-grown pleco at all? A full-grown common pleco probably wouldn't even fit into a 5 gallon tank. Bristlenose, which are the second most commonly sold species of pleco are not exactly small either. The one I had was at least as long as my hand. 

I can't imagine a filter made for a 5 gallon tank that would have the media capacity to deal with the bioload your tank currently has. 

I am not even going to touch on the inappropriateness of housing male/female splendens together. Luckily for you, your bettas will probably all be much too stressed to concern themselves with fighting. 

What you are doing is animal abuse pure and simple. You can dress it up any way you want, use whatever excuses you have to, to make yourself feel better, but you _are_ abusing those fish.

I see you posted about the 30 gallon. Unfortunately, those fish need that tank now, not in some distant future.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

All, The OP was given much advise great duplicate advise and had all questions answered more than well. The OP is a new member this month. The OP should know or will keep trolling. Just my opinion. I love you all


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

oops, (advice) Don't type and post fast. But rely on first intuitions.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Glad you listed to those more learned than you or I. 

I leave my Bettas in their aquariums when I do a partial water change. I have two five-gallons and remove four Sonic Route 44 cups from each every five days. That's about a gallon and a half.

I keep two one-gallon jugs filled with water and add Prime before putting in tank.

Oh, and as an idea, check Craig's List for aquariums. Around here (Nashville) a 55 gallon full set-ups and stand goes for around $300...of course one _has_ to dicker to get the price lower :-D

You're on the right track, congrats!


----------



## JellOh (Mar 13, 2013)

You keep saying you love your fish... Can't you see how stressed they must be? I'm sure you would find plenty of people on here that would be willing to take your fish and give them a new home, or even take them until you could get a big enough tank to fit them all (minus the male). You seem to love your fish very much, but at the moment you just can't provide for them. The ultimate kindness to them would be re-homing them. I know they may look happy, but they aren't. You don't even have to get rid of all of them. You could keep your male betta or divide your tank in two and keep two of your female bettas. If you love them you'd let them go.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

When I started reading this thread, I wanted to ask if the OP's middle name has something to do with either Popcorn or Deer... Then, I reached the end of the thread, and looked at the poll results. And guess what! There are just two votes for _"Bettas should be used to make a community of Bettas"_ - and the two voters are (drum roll, please).... the OP and Popcorndeer. I admit that I laughed. 

Dear Trunkzdbz - Best of luck to you and your fish. 

And Popcorndeer - if you're reading this, I hope your fish are doing well, also.

To quote isochronism: _"Just my opinion. I love you all."_  

Carry on.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I was trying so very hard not to say anything, LittleBlueFishlets... They also use the same tank profile/specs thing. 

But let us not jump to conclusions too quickly now. Maybe one of her friends? Popcorn said her friends wanted fish too after seeing hers.

Also, that is not a bristlenose in her pictures. She's definitely looking at a fish that will grow to 60 centimeters or more. Poor guy. /:


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh man, I said I was done with this convo since the OP was not going to listen to advice BUT the last comment from OP changed my mind.

Trunkzbdz -- you say you already spent well over $300 on the 5 gallon tank AND just spent a lot more money on other supplies AFTER getting all this advice to get a larger tank. You should have spent all that money that you just spent on Amazon for a larger tank not freeze dried brine shrimp with is just as bad as freeze dried bloodworms for your betta.

I agree with LittleBettaFish -- continuing to keep your fish in this condition after being informed that it is very wrong-- constitutes as animal abuse straight and simple. Why ask for advice if you refuse to even believe that you are wrong? Good luck and I do hope that you eventually learn the right way however hard it might be to learn that.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Just my opinion but...I feel the OP is nothing more than a troll. Thus I feel this thread should be closed and the OP banned to prevent further drama within the community.


----------



## DefStatic (Mar 17, 2013)

Trunkzdbz said:


> I want to thank everyone who replyed to my post with so many helpful suggesstions and sound advice. I actually did tons of research online before adding a single fish, banana plant, or snail into my 5 gallon tank, I researched what to feed Bettas and how to care for them, I researched can Bettas live in a community, I researched if a 5 gallon tank is enough for my fishy friends, I mean I did a lot of research, and I found many difference of opinion answers on a lot of aquarium websites including this one. Many people said they had Betta community tanks with females and a single male, many people said not to mix Bettas. It's trail and error for me, I plan on getting a 20 gallon tank in the future; I know my Pleco will need that space because he can grow to be 1 to 2 feet long right now hes a baby just 1 and half inchs long, so hes ok in my 5 gallon for now. The Bettas all 4 females get along great hank God, and the male is also calm and swims around happy with the females, my Gold Mystery snails love sucking my tank walls and gravel all day long and my Pleco is super active sucking on everything the filter tube the heater the tank walls and even the banana plants. I wan't to thank everyone once again for all the great feedback, and I hope to hear from more fishy friends in the future.


Can you point me to where you did your research so I can be sure to stay away from it?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Have to say... would of been cheaper to go spend $30 and get a 10g at Walmart, separate the male/females of bettas, return the pleco.. and all would be happy 

Food won't prevent Hold in the Head disease.. in fact, I believe bettas can not get HitHD at all. At one time I questioned one of my bettas with it, but with much research and another member here helping we find bettas can't get that disease.

Your two main concerns at this point is aggression and ammonia. Unfortunately you wasted your money on Amazon - those items you purchased are cheaper at Walmart and you don't have to wait to get them. 

Your fish won't last months while you wait to get another tank.. this situation needs to be handled quickly, as I'm sure there are problems already happening.


----------



## smaughunter (Sep 15, 2011)

> do I take all my aquarium buddies out into my 1 gallon tank while I change the water in my 5 gallon aquarium?


OP, if you have a one gallon tank on hand I recommend that you rehome your male betta into it immediately. This will not solve your problems but it will prevent your male from getting killed, say today or tomorrow. 

Also instead of buying a 30 gallon in the distant future why not buy a 10 gallon kit today? Your female bettas and snails can go into the ten, the male can live in the 5. As for the pleco, you ought to rehome him, in my opinion. He would really be most comfortable in a 50 gallon or larger aquarium.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Wow. That's a lot of fish in a tiny tank. I work at a pet store, and if you came in and told us what you were going to do we would refuse sale to you and tell all the workers to watch for you. If any of your fish died, we would not refund it either (assuming you came at a busy time and the worker did not ask your tank size because they were in a hurry). 

While I can't say I'm an expert I have done a lot of research about media. I am in grad school and have always had an interest in media. I also have an MBA with an interest in uses of social media, (and sales, but that's another topic). The internet is an awesome source of information, and a great equalizer of knowledge. Research shows sites like Wikipedia is just as accurate as Britannica. But, at the same time, anyone and everyone is not just a knowledge consumer, but a knowledge producer. This means that a person with 2 weeks knowledge on a topic can get online, create a website, and call themselves an "expert". They can quite quickly create an army of disciples who go out and spread bad information throughout the far reaches of the internet. Think about how things go "viral" and how often those are inaccurate. Anyway, moral of the story is... the internet is a great place to learn, but you need to be very wary and make information producers earn your trust. I read this forum for several months (I joined in May 2012, and started reading in like November of December 2011), it was at that time I decided there was enough credible information on this site to become a member. I have learned who I trust 100%, and those whose advice I use as a starting point to do more research. A lot of those people I trust 100% have given you advice. I would follow it, but that's just me.

ETA: My media classes have been in Mass Communication and Philosophy. Just so you know my background in media. I am not a media scholar, but do have an interest in it and it is playing a pivotal tole in my thesis.

ETAA: I had one betta in a 10 g with two mystery snails with 2 weekly 50% water changes, and the bioload was still too much. I had to take the betta out and let the snails have the tank. The betta kept getting fin rot as a result. I would bet you're going to see fin rot (at the least) in your tank before too long. Mine took about a month before it happened.


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

LadyVictorian said:


> Just my opinion but...I feel the OP is nothing more than a troll. Thus I feel this thread should be closed and the OP banned to prevent further drama within the community.


I am not a troll, please be respectful I am very respectful if you don't have anything nice to say or advice you can give me, please do not call me names its very disrespectful and does hurt my feelings. I am just a person who loves fishys and am learning how to keep an aquarium, of course I am going to make mistakes and learn from them, but to be mean and call me names is not going to help me or my fishy it just makes me not want to come back here to keep getting called names and be treated poorly by other members.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Trunkzdbz,

We are so glad to hear that you are care about your fish, and that you are learning more about how to care for them! This forum is great, isn't it? 

Based on what you've read in this thread so far, do you plan on making any changes to your tank? If so, what do you plan on changing?


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

I want to get a bigger tank that's the next thing I am going to do for sure. My next purchase will be a 30 gallon tank, I think I will get it my next check in two weeks from what all the friends I have made here tell me I really need it. Yup, a new tank for my fishy will be coming soon. I will upload pics of it as soon as I get it I promise.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi again there Trunkz, glad you're getting the 30 gallon.

Have you read much about the Nitrogen cycle? I know it can be really confusing so I was wondering if you had any questions about it because it will really help your fish


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

Nitrogen cycle, well um do you mean the nitrate in the tank that comes from the fishy poo? If you mean something else please explain so I can learn more about my aquarium, thanks in advance.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

This picture is a great representative I believe: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Aquarium_Nitrogen_Cycle.png

Soooo what happens is that you feed your fish and then they poo. That is ammonia, when the tank is not cycled this ammonia can poison your fish and hurt their gills.

Cycling the tank is the process of making the tank safe for your critters, it doesn't mean adding new water or anything. It has to go through a process to turn Ammonia into Nitrites and then into Nitrates.

All of these are bad for your fishies in big doses (so the amount of poo that is building up in your 5 gallon right now is bad for them. Dose that make sense?)

To start the cycle your tank has to be set up (like it already is) and then there needs to be a source of ammonia to start feeding the Beneficial Bacteria. These Beneficial Bacteria or BB is what keeps your fish safe from the Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrates.

So you start off with one fish to produce some poo and then the ammonia will spike up (this can be stressful for you fish so we only recommend one fish while doing this) and then after about two weeks the ammonia will go down and the Nitrites come join the party! And then again, after about two weeks the Nitrates will come in and want to crash the party! After that you need to do a large water change, about 75% of the water.

Right after that big water change you now have grown some very beneficial bacteria and your tank is safe for your fish! Without this bacteria your fishies won't be very happy and they can be poisoned from all that poo they are producing. You wouldn't want to swim in your toilet after you've used it right?

I hope this helps and if I've lost you, please tell me


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

I think I understand, thanks!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay cool! And basically you only cycle once (unless you really mess up the cycle by taking the tank down or adding in too many fishies). This will be really essential when you get your 30 gallon since it's a much bigger tank and bigger things can happen to it! I suggest you do some full reading on the Cycle though and the different ways to cycle your tank.

There are ways you can cycle with your fish in the tank (but only a few, for a 30 you could use 3-4 small fish to cycle it) or you can do it without your fish. You would have to find a source of ammonia to start it though, so you can put in a tiny pinch of ground up flakes in the tank every other day to give the bacteria some food. And then you continue doing that until the month and a half are up and when you test to see that you have 0 Ammonia, 0 Nitrites and 0 Nitrates.

Oh also, I'm sure you don't want to part with any of your fish, but if the case comes up and you need to get rid of a fish, don't flush it or do anything like that. If you have a PetCo near you, you can bring the fish in and they will adopt it for you. You don't get any money, but it helps you and saves you the trouble of finding a new home for your fish.

With that, hows everyone doing so far?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Betta fish can be in community tanks but only under certain circumstances. Males tend to get their fins nipped, and females need to be in groups of 4 or more to ensure less drama in the tank. A single female betta may also be in a community tank, but may also face the same or similar hardships as a single male in a community tank.

Plecos are dangerous to have with any small fish. If they lack food to eat, they eat the slime coat off of the fish. The fish will more than likely die from it. Another fun fact about plecos... They crap a lot. One I had gotten, was 8 inches and had been smushed in a 10 gallon tank because the lady assumed the plecos eat crap. They don't. They may eat algae and leftover food, but never fish poop. So, they contribute to ammonia.

Ammonia... Think of ammonia like this: You are told to swim in a pool. Someone adds pure ammonia to the water, by the gallons. Every half hour. Maybe every 15 minutes. Halfway through, you realize your skin is itching; a burning itch you cannot scratch. Your throat feels dry, and becomes irritated to a point where it begins to hurt when you cough. Soon your lungs begin to burn - just as much as your skin does. More and more ammonia is added, and soon you cannot see for your eyes burn so much you tear over. You can barely breath as your lungs begin to swell up. Your throat closes, your skin has nearly melted off of you...

Ammonia is dangerous. To people, and to animals. Especially fish who cannot escape it. We become mother nature, thus we have to care for these animals in an unnatural environment, the best we can. 

Females sorority: 20 gallons or bigger is awesome. Long tanks are better IMO. Males can be alone or in a divided 5 gallon. Plecos need to be in 80+ gallons usually, since in 3 months they double in size. In 6 months a cute 1.5 inch pleco baby becomes a 10 inch monster who's waste begins to kill themselves and other fish if kept in smaller tanks.

I read the post about banning this person.. What does that teach them? That no one cares enough to help, or explain, or guide them through certain decisions we feel is wrong? Yahoo Answers is a pain. Let's never become them. I welcome the OP to the forum, and I am glad you came because now we can help you on every level to get your fish healthy and happy, and make things easier on you as a fish owner!


----------



## Juditko (Dec 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I am new and have found some great help here. These are dedicated and knowledgable folks! I would definitely say I've learned a ton from reading all the "stickies" and different threads here. In additional there are a few websites that let you enter your fish, aquarium, etc and show a math calculation of the "bio load" or how you're doing on size of tank and stocking. (Does anyone remember the website name for that? I have forgotten!). 

But again, welcome and good luck. The people here are passionate and care about fish!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I do agree with Sena. Tho, at some point you wonder if A: a person refuses want to learn, or B: enjoys (cheap thrill)seeing others get frustrated trying to help at no avail.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Trunkzdbz,

OK, I'm glad that you intend on getting a new tank (in two weeks). That's great. 

So did you learn anything else from the 95 posts in this thread?

What about, for example, the excellent advice that Myates provided in post #3? She offered a lot of advice, much of which can be done immediately, and won't even cost anything. 

Did you learn anything from post #3? If so, do you plan on making any changes?


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

Sena Hansler said:


> Betta fish can be in community tanks but only under certain circumstances. Males tend to get their fins nipped, and females need to be in groups of 4 or more to ensure less drama in the tank. A single female betta may also be in a community tank, but may also face the same or similar hardships as a single male in a community tank.
> 
> Plecos are dangerous to have with any small fish. If they lack food to eat, they eat the slime coat off of the fish. The fish will more than likely die from it. Another fun fact about plecos... They crap a lot. One I had gotten, was 8 inches and had been smushed in a 10 gallon tank because the lady assumed the plecos eat crap. They don't. They may eat algae and leftover food, but never fish poop. So, they contribute to ammonia.
> 
> ...


I felt so happy reading your post, thank you for all your support on my journey to become a freshwater fishy aquarium master like you all. :-D


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

After reading your post I must thank you I learned a lot from it. I plan from now on not to use salt in my freshwater aquarium. I was using salt to reduce the chance of parasites in the water or disease. What can I do beside regular weekly water changes to reduce parasite and disease from occuring to my fishy friends, is there anything I can purchase in Pet Land Discounts to help reduce the risk of parasites and disease from occuring? I also ordered a siphon to clean all the gravels poo, and bio load I know that will help cleaning the poo every week with the weekly water changes will keep the aquarium super clean for my fishy friends. Surprisingly the 5 watt heater keeps the temparture in the tank perfect sometimes I even have to take it off because it gets above 80% if I leave it on. Thanks for all your great advice Myates please stay in touch with me I value all your great advice.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Trunkzdbz said:


> After reading your post I must thank you I learned a lot from it. I plan from now on not to use salt in my freshwater aquarium. I was using salt to reduce the chance of parasites in the water or disease. What can I do beside regular weekly water changes to reduce parasite and disease from occuring to my fishy friends, is there anything I can purchase in Pet Land Discounts to help reduce the risk of parasites and disease from occuring? I also ordered a siphon to clean all the gravels poo, and bio load I know that will help cleaning the poo every week with the weekly water changes will keep the aquarium super clean for my fishy friends. Surprisingly the 5 watt heater keeps the temparture in the tank perfect sometimes I even have to take it off because it gets above 80% if I leave it on. Thanks for all your great advice Myates please stay in touch with me I value all your great advice.


How frequently are you changing your water?


----------



## Mr Degausser (Apr 22, 2013)

NeptunesMom said:


> How frequently are you changing your water?


I was going to ask the same thing.

It sounds like he's doing weekly water changes?

IMO, with the amount of fish in the tank 50% changes 2 or 3 times a week would probably help keep the bio-load lower?


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

Once a week, I want to make sure that I keep the water clean so fin rot does occur nor parasites grow, but I also don't want to lose any good bacteria BB, that's why I only change the water once a week. I just changed the water today and all my aquarium friends are really happy and the water is crystal clear.


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

I only change the water once a week about 50 to 60 percent water changes I leave some of the old water in about 30 to 40 to keep the BB it already has developed in my aquarium.


----------



## Mr Degausser (Apr 22, 2013)

I know it's been mentioned before from reading the previous posts in the discussions (I also know you seem to have a hard time getting to nearby stores?), but have you considered purchasing the API freshwater liquid testing kit? 

Since you're in the middle of trying to cycle your tank, I think it would be very beneficial for both you and us if you were able to test your water and post your parameters on here.

I know you have mentioned the strips but those tend to be inaccurate, and I wouldn't want you to mess up your cycle with inaccurate results.

It's a little under $20 on Amazon and it's really a life saver.

http://www.amazon.com/API-Freshwate...r=1-1&keywords=api+freshwater+master+test+kit


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Most parasites and other common fish ailments are opportunistic. If your fish are strong and their immune systems are not compromised, they usually will not fall sick or if they do, they will fight it off. Really, the best things you can do for your fish to keep them healthy and disease free are obvious--clean water, quality food, proper temperature range, low stress environment, things along that line... Some people do put dried/crushed indian almond leaves or oak leaves in their tanks because they have anti-bacterial and anti-fungal properties, but when it comes down to it, there isn't any magical thing that will prevent your fish from getting sick if you ignore the most fundamental, basic things listed above. It's all proper care.

I'm glad to hear that you are trying to do the right things, Trunkzdbz. I wish you the best of luck. Keep us updated.


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

I saw that exact kit when I bought my API test strips. I bought the strips because I assumed they were as accurate as the master test kit. I checked my water today with a test strip because I changed the water today in my aquarium, I'm happy to say that ammonia and nitrates are at 0, my PH is at 6.0 and between 7.5. My water temp is 80% and my banana plants are getting really long and fat, my Bettas love to hide under them I have a banana plant forest of 8 banana plants for them to play and hide in.


----------



## Mr Degausser (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah, that would've been my first assumption too. But I guarantee you that the liquid ones are more accurate if you test them side by side.

It's been a while since I saw the strip for PH, though -- 6.0 to 7.5 seems like a really broad range?


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

It shows you on the strips tube where the strips are located in Ph 6.0, 6.5, 7.0, 7.5, 8.0, 8.5, 9.0, 9.5, 10.0. Its color coated so you know where you stand, I really like them and there easy to read. I read for my Bettas and fresh water fish in general 6.0 to 7.5 Ph is were it has to be and water temps of 62% to 82% tops my aquarium is always 70% and up right now its on 80%. My fishys look so happy swimming around and my Gold Mystery snails are climbing the walls of the tank they look so cool climbing I love them.


----------



## Mr Degausser (Apr 22, 2013)

Trunkzdbz said:


> water temps of 62% to 82% tops my aquarium is always 70% and up right now its on 80%.


80 degrees is great for bettas. 

However, even though bettas can technically survive in low temperatures, 62 degrees would be absolute torture for a tropical fish.

Definitely keep it up above 76 or so for your fish like you have it.

The huge disparity in PH in a little worrisome? I'm sure some other forum members would agree. Even a liquid test kit for just PH would help you nail down precisely where your PH is at.

I really wouldn't suggest letting your PH get as low as 6.0. That's too acidic.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

GET THAT MALE OUT! He will die or kill the girls.


----------



## Mr Degausser (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah, like Artemis just said (and other forum members have mentioned previously), you really need to get the male out of the tank.

It's been a lucky gamble that he has survived for so long as is. Even if you just use a vase or something as temporary housing until you get him his own tank.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Trunkzdbz said:


> Once a week, I want to make sure that I keep the water clean so fin rot does occur nor parasites grow, but I also don't want to lose any good bacteria BB, that's why I only change the water once a week. I just changed the water today and all my aquarium friends are really happy and the water is crystal clear.


That's not enough. I don't know if you read in my first post, but I did two 50% water changes a week in a 10 g with a betta and two mystery snail and my still betta got fin rot. Mystery snails are very messy. You need at least two 50% water changes, if not more. If I were you, I would at least get the mystery snails out of the tank.

ETA: That is not saying the overstocking of the other fish is okay. I mean, leaving the male in with the females... someone is going to die at some point. I've heard it can be in very horrific ways, not that being attacked to death is ever not horrific.


----------



## fish keeper 2013 (Mar 8, 2013)

Trunkzdbz said:


> Once a week, I want to make sure that I keep the water clean so fin rot does occur nor parasites grow, but I also don't want to lose any good bacteria BB, that's why I only change the water once a week. I just changed the water today and all my aquarium friends are really happy and the water is crystal clear.


With your bioload you must change your water more frequently. The good bacteria you refer to is not in the water collum and will not be taken out with water changes (as long as you don't do 100% water changes). Like the other members I would suggest 2-3 50% changes a week.

If you are wondering why the water changes don't affect the bacteria it is because they cling on to the hard surfaces in your tank, they aren't in the actual water.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes as fish keeper has said, the good bacteria grows on things like your filter, the walls of the tank, ornaments, plants and gravel. You aren't going to kill the bacteria by taking water out.

However if you let those items dry out (say a 24 hour period) THEN you will lose your BB, but changing out the water is not going to kill them.

How is the male doing? Does his fins look ragged at all? Is he hiding a lot?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

isochronism said:


> I do agree with Sena. Tho, at some point you wonder if A: a person refuses want to learn, or B: enjoys (cheap thrill)seeing others get frustrated trying to help at no avail.


Totally missed this post lol.... Anyways, yes, there are times we wonder that. Especially with some people who post multiple threads about different issues at hand, and the list seems to never end! I know a few on here. However, we also have the choice to block, or otherwords avoid such cases to avoid getting ourselves riled up, or become vicious. I will say this OP has a lot of patience with some of the comments slung at them.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=111960 cycling the tank works best when you do not over stock  Otherwise there is too much ammonia and not enough bacteria to break it down.


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

I know this is hard to believe, but he is doing fine he flares at the females and they flare at him only sometimes then just swim away, non of my bettas have any fin damage from nipping, they are establishing what I believe to be a community and each one is picking their own territory in the banana plant forest at the bottom of the tank. They respect one another, I have 8 big banana plants spread out and all of them use the banana plants to hide they love them, they float next to each other and just look at each other sometimes as if to say to one another we have to share this place so we might as well get along. They are all getting along really nice, its been almost two weeks and they are now starting to get used to each other. They know when feeding time is because when I get next to the tank they all swim to me and get super active swimming up by the top of the water, I love them so much. Late at night I stay up and talk to them about my life my problems how much they mean to me and they swim right were I'm at when I'm talking to them listening to me, it makes me love them so much. I think my Male Veiltail Betta is in love with my female white, red, and blue Betta he never flares at her or her at him I think she likes him too and he chases the other females away from her when they flare at her as if protecting her it is so amazing. I'm happy to announce the tank is crystal clear, I have Malaysian driftwood on the way for my Pleco, I also ordered new filter cartridges and activated carbon, plus Brine shrimp, a siphon to clean the poo off the gravel, and Hikira Algae wafers for my pleco, it all arrives soon from Amazon.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Betta fish cannot love. They may tolerate. This, I have seen. They get along, swim with each other, the whole nine yards. Then one day guts of one are strewn across the tank, and the other is picking at the remains. NOT a pretty sight.

I have also seen a docile female snap and completely mutilate another female. In a 10 gallon. With two others in there. I have watched female bettas gang up on the smallest, weakest female and send her into the hospital tank because it was caught in time.

NEVER ever assume human emotions upon instinctual animals. I love to say my fish love me...But they love their food. Food is their lifeline. It is instinct.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=124190

They tolerate to survive.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*Some of the behaviours on here have been simply uneccessary. For those who have donated their knowledge, ended up being frustrated on this matter and are inclined to vent said frustration, it may just be time to click the unsubscribe button to this thread. Should he need it, the OP has access to your collective wisdom right here. The only person who can change OP's mind is him or herself. 
Although the majority of us act in the best interest for the fish, we can only go as far as to guide someone else, not make decisions for them. The decision is theirs to make.

Trunkzdbz (a DBZ fan I see), I would say that it is indeed unwise to house so many creatures in such a small space. Please do take everyone's advice to mind. some of our members have had very upsetting experiences with a similar setup and are simply worried about you and your fish, their words are certainly worthy of your consideration.

Otherwise, Thank you everyone for being patient with the OP 
and also, thank you to the OP for being patient with all of us
*


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

+ 1 Aokashi.

To follow up on what Aokashi said: no more name-calling or insults. Period.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I voted for Bettas should be alone because I do prefer having 1 male betta per tank. I may start a sorority in the future when I have the money to go all out with a 20 gallon heavily planted NPT. But for now I have 2 5 gallon cycled tanks set up with 2 nitrite snails and 1 male betta. However, I have live plants in my tank that many be taking some of the burden off my filter. So I think my anacharis and the second plant with the name I keep forgetting (sorry ^_^ propably help me sneak in the second snail.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I only voted bettas should be alone because they should be in a 5 gallon tank, unless the tankmates are limited to shrimp and snails.

I have a ten gallon sorority with 6 females and I love it, but it may not be for everyone.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I am always very impressed by the civility displayed by the members of this forum!


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

I would love to see some pics of your Betta aquarium?


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

My male Betta is doing just fine, his fins are intact he does not get attacked at all by the females, instead he attacks two of them and leaves my white female Betta alone, I believe he likes her that's why he never attacks her.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ummm probably not why he doesn't attack her, he's starting to show his aggression which isn't good though. 

Haven't you moved him to the 1 gallon yet? It's going to give him more room to swim around and not be afraid for his life.

I don't think you would like to be stuck in a small room with hungry wolves, right? That's kind of what you've put him into.

How's the pleco doing? Are you still getting that 30 gallon?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Any aggression is bad. It is a stressed, frustrated male (compare to people.. Males show testosterone) and the females are at risk for becoming egg bound.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

What is the goal with this? I have not read the whole thread but why? Are you set up for breeding?

You can do whatever you want its your fish but imo it could lead to a bad outcome. jmho.


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

*Common Pleco Care*

I was just wondering how to take care of my Common Pleco. I know he can grow any were from 12 to 20 inch's long, I know he needs at least a 30 gallon tank minimum, I know he enjoys algae wafers, driftwood, needs to be in freshwater which is 70% to 82%, and he likes to have caves to hide in, but what are some other suggestions on making my Common Pleco's life a lot more comfortable and happier for him. I really love my Common Pleco, so please any advice from experienced Pleco handlers would be really appreciated


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi trunkzdbz.  You just said the best two things you could do for your common pleco yourself: get him a 30gal tank and feed him lots of algae wafers. Once you do that, you will have a very happy pleco. But as for other suggestions, well . . . did you know plecos like cucumber slices? Get a veggie clip or tie a rubberband around a slice of cucumber to make it sink and your pleco will hungrily eat it right up. 

Again, I want to remind everyone to please be polite when posting on this thread. Insults and name-calling and accusations will not get you anywhere and may get you a warning from the mod team. 

Thank you.


----------



## DefStatic (Mar 17, 2013)

Sena Hansler said:


> Betta fish cannot love. They may tolerate. This, I have seen. They get along, swim with each other, the whole nine yards. Then one day guts of one are strewn across the tank, and the other is picking at the remains. NOT a pretty sight.
> 
> I have also seen a docile female snap and completely mutilate another female. In a 10 gallon. With two others in there. I have watched female bettas gang up on the smallest, weakest female and send her into the hospital tank because it was caught in time.
> 
> ...


While I am not ready to give up on my dual females, this post is prob the driving force for why I am looking into a 5 gal and a divider...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well don't give up your females, of course. A divider would make it a lot sader for them and so much easier on you - you don't want both to get sick! It's harder to medicate both fish. Sucks to medicate one as it is.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Meant: safer


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

I need some help from my Pleco lovers out there, I just got Hikari Algae Wafers for my Common Pleco, they arrived yesterday. I dropped one in the tank yesterday evening for my Common Pleco friend. I know he is a nocturnal feeder so that's why I dropped it it in my aquarium in the evening. He is not eating it, I took off the aquarium light last night so he would feel comfortable eating it, but when I turned the aquarium light on this morning it is still in the same spot starting to disintegrate he has not touched it. I saw him yesterday getting next to it and pausing their for a moment, but then he just swam off like an hour later, why is he not eating the algae wafer, and how long should I leave the algae wafer in my aquarium? Do I leave it there to disintegrate completely or maybe he will eat it later, or should I take it out? My Gold Mystery snail is quite found of the algae wafers he is next to it as I type this, my Bettas were picking at the algae wafer yesterday when I first dropped it into my aquarium, but have since lost interest in it and are no longer nibbling on it at all. Please any advice on how to get my Common Pleco to eat algae wafers would be really appreciated, thanks in advance for any advice any one can offer me.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Just a warning, I had a common pleco and when eh got older eh ate all my fish. Common pleco's are only true algea eaters as babies but as they get older will kill and eat fish smaller than them, just an fyi. Common pleco's are only good in a fish tank supporting larger species of fish, smaller ones are just expensive treats to a common pleco.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You should take it out after an hour. If you read the package it says to leave it for an hour and if it's not eaten take it out. It's going to cloud your water and make it not safe for your friends.

He's probably too stressed to eat. What else do you feed your fish? He's probably eating flakes left over but don't leave flakes in if they don't get eaten though. This will hurt your fish if you leave food in there to rot.

Just offer a wafer probably once a week and if he doesn't eat it within an hour or start to nibble on it, take it out.


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a common pleco  He's currently 8 years old, 10 inches long and in a 50 gallon tank. Plecos can be very shy so make sure you have lots of hiding places and they love to eat zucchini. Algae wafers are fine also. They are very very very hardy fish and will live through anything so you don't need to worry that much. However, you definitely need a much larger tank (50 gallons+).

If your pleco isn't eating, it's probably stressed. Make sure it has a cave to hide in and check that the water is at least 75 degrees (do you have a heater?).


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

I do have a heater and I always keep my water at 80%, I hope my pleco is not stressed, I mean he eats don't get me wrong, I love the little guy and am looking into buying a 55 gallon aquarium, I was thinking 30 gallon but I really want a 55 gallon to be my next tank. I have Malaysian drift wood in the tank with a huge banana plant forest which my Bettas, my snails, and my pleco love to hide in. I also have a real rock which is circular and they love it, I just hope my pleco likes the wafers, because I also feed my aquarium friend's, brine shrimp, blood worms, and Spectrum balanced diet pellets, their diet is top of the line the best and in the right amounts.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Don't forget to give him fresh veggies! Plecos love cucumber and zucchini.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

55 would be better than a 30 for the pleco anyways


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

> I do have a heater and I always keep my water at 80%, I hope my pleco is not stressed, I mean he eats don't get me wrong, I love the little guy and am looking into buying a 55 gallon aquarium, I was thinking 30 gallon but I really want a 55 gallon to be my next tank. I have Malaysian drift wood in the tank with a huge banana plant forest which my Bettas, my snails, and my pleco love to hide in. I also have a real rock which is circular and they love it, I just hope my pleco likes the wafers, because I also feed my aquarium friend's, brine shrimp, blood worms, and Spectrum balanced diet pellets, their diet is top of the line the best and in the right amounts.


You sound like you're doing fine for now, I think you just need to wait until you can get a bigger tank  Good luck!


----------

